# 190-NSW- Avg time b/w Further assessment to Approved Status on Immi Account



## f.baig.m (Jan 29, 2018)

Hi All,
I just wana know that normally on an average how long does it take from a Further assessment stage to Approval stage on Immi Account.

The invitation is already there, they ask for some more documents, earlier it was in Initial Assesment status and now on Further Assesment.

Please guide.

Thanks
F.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

this further assessment/initial assessment stage has been introduced quite recently, 

however the average processing time is 9-12months as far as i remember,


----------



## f.baig.m (Jan 29, 2018)

Yes, i agree the average time I am seeing on Immi Account is 8-11 months currently, but I thought that's the standardize time they are mentioning, but individual cases might come a bit early, that's y I thought to post it on the forum to get some reviews from other members who already got it.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

i hope someone can surely share the answer you need, good luck


----------



## Andy6925 (Dec 19, 2018)

*Andy21*



f.baig.m said:


> Hi All,
> I just wana know that normally on an average how long does it take from a Further assessment stage to Approval stage on Immi Account.
> 
> The invitation is already there, they ask for some more documents, earlier it was in Initial Assesment status and now on Further Assesment.
> ...


I am in the same Situation. Its been 20 Days that I responded back and my status shows Further Assesment.
How much time it took for you to get grant. As I see you posted this query in April?


----------

